# First LGD puppy!



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I am super excited to be getting our first LGD pup! We have a few lovely pet dogs around here, but no one stays out to watch over the goats, and we have a lot of big predators through this area - so it seemed necessary!

I've selected my pup from the litter and will bring her home sometime in June! She's 1/2 Sarplaninac, 1/4 Caucasian Ovcharka, 1/4 Great Pyrenees.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh. The. CUTENESS!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is adorable, and so big and FLUFFY! :hubbahubba:

But... out of curiosity - how can she be half, half, half? Do you mean half, one-fourth and one-fourth? I've also never heard of Sarplaninac (or the Caucasian Orvcharka for that matter) and had to google the breed. They are just beautiful!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

FLOOF!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> She is adorable, and so big and FLUFFY! :hubbahubba:
> 
> But... out of curiosity - how can she be half, half, half? Do you mean half, one-fourth and one-fourth? I've also never heard of Sarplaninac (or the Caucasian Orvcharka for that matter) and had to google the breed. They are just beautiful!


Hahaha oops! typo! I most definitely meant 1/2, 1/4, 1/4. That was some terrible math for sure!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow the size!

Do you happen to have photos of her parents? Would just love to see them!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow the size!
> 
> Do you happen to have photos of her parents? Would just love to see them!


She's the biggest female...Dad is 140lbs (and still growing a bit), mom is 110lbs. And yeah I have pics of the parents!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable!!!


----------

